# Evil cat injured juvenile pigeon...



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, I'm back with yet the same darn dilemma. Evil stray cat hurt a young pigeon and while the last one I got from her recovered fully and was released I HIGHLY doubt this one will make it  

The side of its throat is torn barely missing the windpipe (I'm assuming...I can his trachea) yet its mouth keeps gaping open so I'm not entirely sure what's going on there. His side and wing are punctured also; I've got him warmed up and cleaned as best I could.

This is the second or third bird she has caught within a week. She caught a starling (juvenile) I tried helping it but darn thing jumped in the bushes while I was trying to put neosporin on it; next day I guess it was still in there dead or alive I'm not sure, but she went to get it and momma bird, I'm assuming, was attacking her  and she tried getting it but I yelled at her and she took off only to bring back the dead juvenile. I've been sick with the flu, had 2 kittens dumped on me that I'm now fostering plus my own pets the last thing I need is her to keep doing this 

My question is what can I do to keep this cat from killing or injuring these birds? I'm getting really irritated with her, I love that cat to death and try to keep her indoors as much as possible. She was a pregnant stray when she befriended me and likes being indoors sometimes but other times she flips being couped up, she has even gone as far as ripping window screens to get out. I feel obligated to help these birds lol. I tried (for about 5 seconds) to ignore the flapping and screams of that poor starling at 5am but I couldn't do it. 

Any suggestions on how to get her to stop WITHOUT getting rid of her? Oh and sorry for the mile long post


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

If the pigeon is to have any chance of surviving at all, it must be put on antibiotics immediately, or it will die if not of its injuries, then from the infection that comes from a cat attack, as cat saliva carries a bacteria - pasturella - deadly to birds. 

One thing you can do is put a collar with bells on the cat. That way at least healthy birds can avoid some stealth attacks. Obviously the bells will be of no help to those that cannot fly because of injury or sickness. Other than that, just keep the cat inside as much as possible.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

That must feel awful, after all the work you put in trying to save the pigeon She's probably killed a lot more birds & other wildlife than what you've seen too.

It sounds like the main problem is she is let outdoors. All cats will kill for fun and kill prolifically- she is not abnormal or evil, she's just being a cat. She really needs to be trained into staying indoors. Some cats can be trained to use a human toilet, so its not impossible- you've just got to be strong with her when she gets in her moods.


----------



## SlinkiFox (May 31, 2012)

You can buy bleepers for cats too. They sound an audible warning even if the cat is motionless waiting in ambush.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well it made it through the night, which is longer than I expected. I do have it drinking some ornacycline antibiotics which I'm sure isn't exactly what he needs. But it's all I have on hand from the first pigeon I helped. He isn't breathing through his beak anymore so I think that's good but still has some heavy breathing in general. 

Bella_F: I've really been trying to keep her in more, she grew up a feral cat I'm assuming (as it took forever to gain her trust). The thing is when she wants out she gets pretty determined. She's torn screens, bites at the door to the point 3 of her incisors fell out and can be pretty aggressive if you try touching her to calm her down. I don't know what it is that makes her snap  but that isn't too often. Oh and her offspring which was my foster that I HAD to keep lol IS actually toilet trained!!!!  (and an indoor only brat!)

I hadn't seen her go for any birds the whole year since this month. But again that's just what I've seen. I did put a collar on her with about oh I'd say...4 bells lol which she currently hates me for and is looking at me like she wants to scratch my eyes out  oh well! 

Anyways, this little bird which still has some baby feathers (down?) Is making sounds almost like chirping lol not sure how to explain. What can I feed it? And what do I do about the wing? I'm pretty certain it's broken the puncture goes straight through it...I think. It looks bad and he can barely stand too he more like leans. Any other suggestions?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Glad she still alive, but you must hand feed her - she may not not how to eat on her own, or at any rate may not be up to it in her condition. Here are some instructions from one of our members:

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the pigeon is eating on his own.

If you have no peas in the house at the moment and since you have cat food on hand I'm sure, you can also feed her soaked cat kibble. Both peas and soaked kibble will also take care of her hydration needs.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for the info! It just vomited up some seed and brown stuff, blood I think, since it did have a bit of blood in the mouth last night. The poor thing keeps falling forward like he's trying to do a cartwheel any ideas why? It is drinking and breathing fine now so I'll try feeding it the peas and see how it goes.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

The falling forward may be because of the injuries she sustained, or because of something prior that was going on to her being caught. Healthy birds usually don't get caught, though this one sounds like a young one and they can be easy for cats.

It sounds like she has some serious injuries that need to be looked at by someone experienced. I don't know where you are, but any chance you can take her to an avian vet or rehabber? The broken wing will need to be set to heal properly, but aside from that she may have deep puncture wounds that need to be taken care of.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I live in Ventura County in Ca. I've been searching the forums to see where I might be able to find a pigeon friendly rehabber. I think you're right, I think someone more experienced should take it. Last one I helped didn't have any wounds this bad, she was only missing feathers. So it didn't have near the problems this one does.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi Amanda,

What antibiotics do you have ? The most critical problem right now is the deadly bacteria carried by your cat that has been passed onto the pigeon, that Eva mentioned earlier. This bacteria will kill it unless you put it on Amoxicillin or something like baytril/ciprofloxacin. Do you have something like that left over from the last time your cat attacked a pigeon?

Often birds can heal from savage looking wounds & breaks, but the bacteria needs to be treated immediately.

PS. I know, cats really love outdoors and its natural to want to make your pet happy. I adore cats; I am definitely a cat person But you've got to be responsible if you own one. They will decimate wildlife, and just for fun. You won't see most of it happen.
Since you have a few cats, it could be worth looking into buying a cat enclosure for indoors or outdoors. They can be found quite cheap second hand. (I was looking into them this year for flight cages for my rescued pigeons -I found two large cheap dog runs instead, which dismantle really easily).

You can fix this problem, you just need to take it seriously and look for a solution that matches your budget and living situation.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Bella,

She has started the bird on ornacycline which is tetracycline. Do you think that's good enough?


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have neither Amoxicillin or any other antibiotics other than the ornacycline powder from virbac. Like I said I doubt it's what he needs. Until I can order some more, since no pet stores around me that I know of carry any antibiotics that might be useful, I hope it works well enough.

I never really considered the cat to be MINE. Always thought of her as a once feral cat who adopted me more than I did her, but then again seeing as how I've taken the responsibility of vaccinating and fixing her, catching her feral kittens, fostering them and adopting them out, feeding her and letting her inside etc. I guess that would make her mine. I live in an apartment complex so the enclosure won't work. I've put her with my pet rabbit (she loves him) who's outdoor enclosure is taking up all the space but she jumps right out. 

I really hate keeping her couped up but then again it might be best for the birds and her health. Way too many feral and stray cats around here and since I do have one of her offspring that I adopted, she's never been outside, I would hate to let the mom cat out and have her get FeLV or who knows what else and pass it to my kitten. Guess she will have to get over her fits eventually and learn to love the indoors!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey Amanda,

I can see how you would regard the cat as not your responsibility since you didn't plan to get a cat or go out and buy her. Its not so much that I'm trying to dump that on you, its just that the cat lives with you and you're the only one in a position to stop the cat from killing birds, so either you step up and really stop her doing that, or the birds will keep dying. That's how many of us became responsible for animals- because there was a need, and noone else could help except us. 

I've never heard of tetracyclines as being effective for pastuerella bacteria. Tetracyclines have some use for clamydia (which is rare), respiratory /airsac illnesses, and some forms of Strep. I usually consider tetracyclines a distant fourth choice in antibiotic type for wounds (after the floxacins, penicillins, and sulfas) , but they are better than nothing at all. 

If I had cats around killing & injuring birds regularly, I would keep amoxicillin on hand personally as I believe pasturella is most sensitive to pencillins.

You can get this from a human doctor, and we can help with dosages.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh I agree completely. Technically I could have shoed her away when I first came across her but I never could turn animals away. I think it was more or less a way to keep from being COMPLETELY responsible for her actions, unlike Lily (her offspring) who is the indoor cat and I am completely responsible for her and what she does. I can see your point, other than close family she trusts no one else, so I would be the one responsible to make her stop. 

As far as antibiotics go since I am sick right now I'm sure I can get in to see the doctor this weekend and more than likely get some antibiotics. Not sure what they will give me but worth a try. 

What would you recommend to order online? I know there's bird and fish antibiotics but what would be best? That way if I can't get to the doctor soon enough I'll have some on the way.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh and his wing may not be broken he holds it next to him and flaps it every so often. He's still drinking and ate a couple peas on his own. His breathing is normal and hasn't vomited since. All good signs I hope!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

amanda1 said:


> What would you recommend to order online? I know there's bird and fish antibiotics but what would be best? That way if I can't get to the doctor soon enough I'll have some on the way.


Hey Amanda!

When I've had to get antibiotics from doctors for sick birds, I will ask for the exact one I'm after. Usually I check on wikipedia for what human illnesses are treated with the antibiotic I need. 

For example, since you need amoxicillin, you could say something like you have urinary tract infection and you'd like amoxicillin because its worked for you before. Or you could say you're already on it, but you lost the rest of the pack of pills and you need a new script- you might need to get creative. If you really Knew & trusted the doctor, you could be honest. I've never tried that, since doctors cost so much and I haven't wanted to risk them saying no, and see the bird die. So I lie for them when I have to.

You can buy amoxicillin for pigeons online too. I get mine from Jedds & ebay
Here is a link to some options from Jedd's. 

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicin...phoid-cln-Amoxicillin,-tablets/Categories.bok

This will be a powerful and handy antibiotic to have on hand for cat injuries and many sicknesses too.


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Amanda,
Amoxicillin and Augmentin (both great for cat injuries) are prescribed for anything in the head - ear infections, sinus infections, tooth aches, throat problem. I know it sounds weird but that's how I got my doctor to prescribe Augmentin for me - I told her I have incredible ear ache in one ear that no painkillers will help. She checked my ear of course and said it looked totally clear, but gave me ear drops, allergy pills and what I had gone for - Augmentin! She told me it works great for everything in the head, which of course I know because my previous doctor had told me.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

HA! Perfect! I have an ear ache and a sore throat! So getting them shouldn't be a problem. I have an appointment tomorrow! So hopefully I get what I'm going for. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok I was able to get amoxicillin at a local fish store that I read I can use for the pigeon. Also anyone know a wildlife rehab in Southern Ca. that might be willing to take the pigeon?


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Good work, do you need help with dosing? Its probably a good idea to give it some ASAP.

If it helps, the dose is around 50mg for an adult pigeon (anywhere from 30mg to 60 mg is safe)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

amanda1 said:


> Ok I was able to get amoxicillin at a local fish store that I read I can use for the pigeon. Also anyone know a wildlife rehab in Southern Ca. that might be willing to take the pigeon?


you may want to contact this person and see if they can assist you.

Fresno
Lisa Dufur mammals, squirrels, pigeons and songbirds.
[email protected]


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the help! He's doing great; eating and drinking on his own and flaps his wings like a mad bird every so often. He even flew a bit. The wounds look pretty good.

Sadly I did come across yet another juvenile pigeon. Not sure what's wrong with it though. It doesn't stand it has no energy AT ALL. I think it might be starving or dehydrated or both. I can feel the bone on it's chest a lot. And it keeps tilting its head to look up. Neurological maybe? 

The one the cat bit keeps trying to get to it (succeeded once) I think they found comfort being huddled together but I separated them since I'm not sure if what the other has is contagious.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

The symptom you described in the new one could be `star gazing', usually caused by PMV virus. If that's the case it will have had problems with getting enough food & water, so its great that you took it in.

I'd keep them separated for now; you can mix them when they are both on the mend & you are bit more sure about whats wrong with it.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Well the pigeon didn't make it through the night . Poor thing. Really weird though I've never seen a pigeon act like that. Almost looked like it was having seizures. 

The cat bite survivor is doing great, a bit stubborn though. Pecks at my hand when I try cleaning and medicating his wounds lol but that's ok must mean he's feeling better!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

oh thats too bad- I'm sorry to hear that the other one didn't make it. Its horrible to see, but seizures and other strange neurological symptoms can be normal for a bird (and animal) that is dying. The body is shutting down, so they lose control - I find it horrible to watch. I guess it must be worse for nurses who see this happen to humans in hospitals, but I suppose they might have drugs to limit this.

Glad to hear the other one is doing well & pecking you, were you able top give the amoxicillin?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost that little one. It's very tough being there for the final moments - no matter how many times you have seen it, it's still feels like a shock every time. Still it's so much better that he didn't die alone on the street. 

Very happy to hear your other rescue is doing so well.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I was able to give the pigeon the meds and seems to be doing awesome! Eats like a little oinker. I'm not sure what's going on with the pigeons around here as the other day I found a little baby about 2 weeks old from what I've gathered from this website. I've been feeding it soaked corn flakes and whole wheat bread mixed with some flaxseed and oats. 

I had it in a heated box next to the older pigeon and woke up to some horrible screams. Seems the bigger one wanted to be with the baby and baby was HUNGRY. Poor bird was trying to feed it but I don't think it knew how. Very defensive of the little one too; kept slapping me with its wings and nudging the little one under it when I was trying to get it out. The older pigeon chirps and gently pecks at occasionally pretty interesting.

Can I leave them together? Or should I separate them? I think they've been together all night and I checked over the little one and no injuries from the bigger pigeon. Also what else can I feed the little one would mixing whole seeds in his food be a bad idea?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

The cornflakes and bread don't have the protein that growing birds need, among other things, so you can try soaked dog kibble instead. Mixing whole seeds would be fine, it's what the parents would be doing, and would make the transition to eating on its own easier. 

I've heard of other youngsters trying to adopt babies before, and I notice all the young ones in my flock always sleeping huddled together. Youngsters just seem to be very needy for company.
I would keep a really close eye on them to make sure the little one is safe, and if so, let them spend all the time they want together. The little one can learn from the older one and will probably start eating on it's own a lot sooner than if it had been alone.


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I did get some Exact formula for the baby bird. I do mix it with seed and it seems to go crazy for it. I let the older pigeon stay with the baby and they seem to be doing well together. Seems to be comforting to the baby pigeon. 
Is it normal for the baby pigeon to be chirping all the time  I feed him till his crop is full or 3/4 full and he still chirps like crazy. Also, about how long should I wait to release them?


----------



## nycpigeonlady (Jan 22, 2012)

You shouldn't release him until he can fly well and has been weaned off the hand feeding and is proficient in eating on his own. 

I had a squeaker who was very vocal because he was constantly being bitten by parasites, and calmed down once he was treated, but I don't know why yours is squeaking all the time - usually it means they want to be fed, but if you are feeding him enough.... perhaps some are just more vocal than others. Is he pooping alright?


----------



## amanda1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry haven't updated in a while, been super busy! The baby pigeon is actually doing great I figured out why he wouldn't stop squeaking...he was hungry dur! Guess I wasn't completely filling his crop but now that I'm more comfortable feeding him and I know what a full crop looks like he is super quite now 

He is DEFINITELY pooping alright lol so no concerns there! Though I'm not always monitoring poops since I try staying away from him and the other pigeon as much as possible the only time I see the little guy is during feedings (they're kept in a spare bathroom) as I don't want him imprinting on me but on the other pigeon. I actually kind of want him to do what the other does and peck me or hit me with his wings when I get to close! That way I know he won't be too trusting of humans when he is released. 

I've run out of Harrison's organic bird food and just have kaytee supreme dove seed is that fine to feed alone to them or does it require supplements? Should I be providing grit or cuttlebone to them? Also, I'm still feeding this little guy some exact formula with peas and seed and sometimes corn; he is almost completely feathered and I'm pretty sure he is AT LEAST 2 1/2 weeks old should he still be eating this or be on complete solids now without the formula? Sorry for the tons of questions I'm just not knowledgeable on raising baby birds.


----------

